# So sánh các loại men vi sinh cho trẻ nhỏ



## Ovixbaby (27/6/21)

Trẻ em men tiêu hóa, hệ men vi sinh chưa hoàn thiện, nhu cầu năng lượng cao.
Đường tiêu hóa có hệ miễn dịch với thức ăn lạ. Hay rối loạn tiêu hóa. Cần bổ sung men vi sinh Italilactor.

Chủng lợi khuẩn trong #Italilactor hiệu quả với xì xoẹt, RLTH hơn hẳn so với chủng trong Biogaia (tổng kết từ feedback mẹ đã dùng cả 2). Lại còn rẻ hơn nhiều






Tượng Sử Dụng Italilactor:
Trẻ biếng ăn chậm lớn, tiêu hóa kém.
Trẻ hay gặp các vấn đề về loạn khuẩn ruột như: táo bón, chướng bụng, đầy hơi, khó tiêu, tiêu chảy.

Hotline: 0348966862
Facebook: OVIXbabyTaiMuiHong


----------

